# A wander in the woods



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Today we took the Monsters to the woods, there is a couple of me on here i look slightly peeved and that is because for 90 mins I had my arm yanked out its socket by Isis 
You'll also notice Isis is on a lead and Shila isn't, It's purely because Isis will run off given half the chance, dont get me wrong she has good recall on a lead but her it's not something that I can risk.


















































Knackered 









Hope you enjoy


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

gorgeous dogs...specially the one wiv dif eye color , wow  luv the name isis 

oh nice shades btw


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> gorgeous dogs...specially the one wiv dif eye color , wow  luv the name isis
> 
> oh nice shades btw


I love my new shades 
Isis is the one with the different eyes she's a pain in the arse tell u what i'll do u a deal a tenner she's yours


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I love my new shades
> Isis is the one with the different eyes she's a pain in the arse tell u what i'll do u a deal a tenner she's yours


done  wowooowowohooo


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

pmsl i'll stick her in the post in the morning recorded delivery of course lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> pmsl i'll stick her in the post in the morning recorded delivery of course lol


look forward to the delivary for sure .


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

,...................great pictures,,,gorgeous dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> pmsl i'll stick her in the post in the morning recorded delivery of course lol




lovely looking dogs


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

They are lovely and looks a great place for a walk


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they look like they had fun, if she is a puller why not try a halti did wonders for chaya dont use it at all now,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics, they are both gorgeous dogs, is the other one going for a tenner too


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

nici said:


> they look like they had fun, if she is a puller why not try a halti did wonders for chaya dont use it at all now,


i've tried it hun and a harness and a loopi but im going back to basic's n im gonna do that as soon as they pull thing walk the other way so hopefully that'll work


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> nice pics, they are both gorgeous dogs, is the other one going for a tenner too


she's a bit better behaved u can have her for £20


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely dogs.
looks like fun


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

lovely dogs and great pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> she's a bit better behaved u can have her for £20


lol done . do you accept payment through paypal


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> lol done . do you accept payment through paypal


hey i see them first  so i should get first offer of the otha one aswell


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Jem85 said:


> i've tried it hun and a harness and a loopi but im going back to basic's n im gonna do that as soon as they pull thing walk the other way so hopefully that'll work


it should do it just a case of who will give in first lol,,,, good luck im sure she will be worth it in the long run and back to basics sounds a good place to start


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great photos your dogs are lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> hey i see them first  so i should get first offer of the otha one aswell


now now dont be greedy


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> now now dont be greedy


hehehe


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww bless them they looked like they had a great time,,,


----------

